# 22stone to 17.5 sofar cut.



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi, some pics of me now 17.7stone, and one b4 and havter 4.5 stone loss i was 22.1 stone last year. trained just for fat loss but now i wanna pack some muscle on and trim up some more.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

great progress, keep up the good work.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

last pic says it all, great progress


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking loads better mate, well done!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one, now you need a Beckham haircut. Like me.....


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good bro.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

good going mate  . anouther while and you ll be a sex machine just like me !!!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Great progress.

Props to you man.Whats you plans now. I reckon you should cut / diet down a bit more. You have a large natural frame, so if you cut enough, once you start bulking again, any progress will really be noticeable.

Welcome to the nuthouse..


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Might be the next Robdog - You seen his before and after pics? Keep going mate.


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

u look very fit compared to the other pic 04 well done mate  keep up the good work mate


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm sure his hair/head looks similar to an old pic that Carni posted. In that one I think it was side-on and he was wearing a black vest...!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Gd work mate  Keep it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, good job.

Keep it up.

Looking good dude.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You must feel much healthier and sprightly, I dropped 5 stone for my first comp and apart from feeling *F*riar T*ucked* in the last month I felt great as in healthy and agile.

I almost walked to work one day I felt so good, but then I slapped myself and got the car keys.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> I'm sure his hair/head looks similar to an old pic that Carni posted. In that one I think it was side-on and he was wearing a black vest...!!


eh? that was me u tit, this dude looks nothing like me, far more handsome... this guy i mean


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> You must feel much healthier and sprightly, I dropped 5 stone for my first comp and apart from feeling *F*riar T*ucked* in the last month I felt great as in healthy and agile.
> 
> I almost walked to work one day I felt so good, but then I slapped myself and got the car keys.


This guy has a good sense of humor.

I love humor.


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

god damn im sure hes wearing make up  sry if im wrong u just look a bit like a steriod using woman in the face lol no offence


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

youngun said:


> god damn im sure hes wearing make up  sry if im wrong u just look a bit like a steriod using woman in the face lol no offence


???WTF???

Good going fella - you are lookign 100% better.... how tall are you??


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers for the replys every one i read all

young gun, rote

god damn im sure hes wearing make up  sry if im wrong u just look a bit like a steriod using woman in the face lol no offence.

thats why you keep emailing me for a date. please leave me alone and no, i dont like cucumbers...

any way what im doing now

im on my first cycle 1-8 sus 1amp e/3 days

7-11 winny 50-70mg e/day

21/2 weeks in and im not noticing much but i should aroun week 5 mind you i did 6 reps with the 50kg dumbells incline chest and my shoulder press as gone up to 40kgs for 4 reps so my strength is gone up plus is it normal to have a rocker every minut of the day. cheers will post som pics soon

psEXTREME

massive arms, got any good arm rotines. i have a big frame but my arms are only 18" i want at least 21" arms any tips as seen your pics and when you see some ones pics you no thay are forreal,cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey holdmeback, cucumbers?....haaaahaaaa, that was funny..

Dont worry, you will feel that kick in in like week 4 or 5 and the pumps will be killer.

Arms, hell man, you already got 18", how much more do you need?

Already got me beat

Anyway, I would not worry too much about the arms, some get size from doing compound exercises and some isolation exercises.

If you lift with any intensity with the pushing exercises and pulling exercises then those big ham hocks will grow even bigger.

Dont try and distroy them or the overtraining will halt their growth.

Remember muscles grow with sleep and food, not in the gym.

Just do a couple of strait bar curls, a couple of hammer curls and some dips (incourperated in chest routine), some close grip bench or skull crushers, thats it, nice and easy.

I bet you will pick up probably at least a half an inch on those *big meat hooks* during this cycle.

*Big arms seem to just get bigger, I suspect this has something to do with fascia and or genetics.*

If it was me personally, If you hammer on them too hard you will halt their growth.

Dont forget to hit the legs using the squats either *Mr Meat Hook*, otherwise you will have to walk on your hands to get around


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hackskii cheers for the advice like you say it is so easy to over train the arms ill stick to my routine of doing arms once a week,cheers


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

just a quick update.just to say im still loosin fat feal loads better.thought id post up a pic.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

holdmeback said:


> just a quick update.just to say im still loosin fat feal loads better.thought id post up a pic.


looking good mate, great improvements.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, nice improvement.

What did you do to lose it?


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yah, nice improvement.
> 
> What did you do to lose it?


just brought a drill and some wire .

i just changed my diet i was eatin crap,but now i just eat sencible i still have the take aways and beer at the weekend but not e/day like b4.

i make sure that if i want i beer or some nice chips is to think of the weekend.

i make sure ech meal is around 60%p 30%c 10%f

iv done 2 cycles of sus to keep mass as well rile dieting

and i do epherdrin, i dont do the eca, i just do the epherdrine with a big mug of coffee 3 times a day.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

well damn, keep dat sh!t up dude! lookin good! impresive, hope i can do it when i start dieting!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking good mate, I need to loose my belly that ive had for what seems like forever!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

What is that blue thing...?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

excellent progress mate, keep it up


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

oh mate your looking great,i reckon you could go on to be really big.........really really big!


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> What is that blue thing...?


just woke up one morning and it was there,  doctor told me not to worry tho.

cheers lads.i dont know wether to keep dieting and get to about 14-15 stone.id like to get as ripped as i can.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Excellent work mate, outstanding improvement. Gonna be one big mother when you get ripped.


----------



## goodgabba (Jan 3, 2006)

Great work! gone from breasts-to-pecks in a year! (only-joking)


----------



## BBital (Jul 26, 2005)

hey i came across your 22.5 to 17.5 stones pics... man what a transformation! and judging from the back pic in the avatar things are progressing even better... congratulations! great inspiration


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i cant beleive the difference mate your an inspiration to us all well done


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

BBital said:


> hey i came across your 22.5 to 17.5 stones pics... man what a transformation! and judging from the back pic in the avatar things are progressing even better... congratulations! great inspiration


hi all and cheers. yes mate im up to 18.5 stone atm,decided to up the cals a bit old boy down the gym told me not to be scared of eating and to eat like a body builder and not a fat bloke trying to loose weight. im not going to worry about loosing fat now as its still coming off slowly and im never going to do any comps.

heres a update


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=44274

Hey, would you mind posting your pics in this thread on this site as well?

If you have trouble doing it, email Headzman and he will do it for you.

Fantastic transformation!

x

x

x

T


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

well done mate. great transformation. i have got to get down from 28stone. yes that is right, 28 stone! before the summer. cut down on the beer. if i could get down to 25stone by the end of this year i'd be pleased.

always been on the bulky size but put on 10stone in about 4years


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

just a quick pic update at 18.7stone

going to be bulking now for the winter still going to watch the fat tho.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

fk me........ huge


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Borris said:


> fk me........ huge


like he said! well done mate!!!!! keep up the good work!

Ben


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers lads.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

As all above, impressive work mate. Keep it up !


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

wowwaweewaa, nice.

Fantastic results mate, incidentally, your before picture looks like my youngest brother Patrick.:lift:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

corporates said:


> wowwaweewaa, nice.
> 
> Fantastic results mate, incidentally, your before picture looks like my youngest brother Patrick.:lift:


Like the Borat style lol


----------

